# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Detraibilità costi auto concesse in fringe benefit dopo dl 262/06

## ORSI4648

L'introduzione del decreto legge n.262/06 ha radicalmente modificato  il trattamento fiscale dei costi sostenuti per le autovetture concesse in fringe benefit ai dipendenti. Precedentemente era possibile detrarre il 100% dei costi, ora soltanto la quota di fringe benefit che costituisce reddito in capo al dipendente. Se una azienda addebita  al dipendente una somma mensile per l'utilizzo dell'auto, tale che il fringe benefit annuale non superi il limite annuo di . 258,23 il fringe benefit non costituisce reddito in capo al dipendente. 
Quindi in questa ipotesi la società non potrà dedurre nessun costo relativo all'autovettura,  daltro canto ritengo che le somme addebitate non vadino tassate. Anche in caso di eventuale cessione del'autovettura ritengo che l'eventuale plusvalenza debba essere considerata non imponibile. Chiedo il vostro parere in merito, visto che all'interno del nostro studio non tutti concordano con la mia ipotesi. :Confused:

----------


## Danilo Giuseppe Giorgio973

Concordo sulla integrale esenzione da tassazione della plsuvalenza realizzata in sede di cessione, se il costo dell'auto non è stato nemmeno in parte detratto.
Non mi trova d'accordo invece la tua affermazione relativa alla irrilevanza del fringe benefit di importo non superiore a 258,23 euro; secondo me tale limite, essendo previsto per le erogazioni liberali, non si può adattare ad una situazione che è disciplinata da una norma particolare come quella che tu hai citato. 
ciao   

> L'introduzione del decreto legge n.262/06 ha radicalmente modificato  il trattamento fiscale dei costi sostenuti per le autovetture concesse in fringe benefit ai dipendenti. Precedentemente era possibile detrarre il 100% dei costi, ora soltanto la quota di fringe benefit che costituisce reddito in capo al dipendente. Se una azienda addebita  al dipendente una somma mensile per l'utilizzo dell'auto, tale che il fringe benefit annuale non superi il limite annuo di . 258,23 il fringe benefit non costituisce reddito in capo al dipendente. 
> Quindi in questa ipotesi la società non potrà dedurre nessun costo relativo all'autovettura,  daltro canto ritengo che le somme addebitate non vadino tassate. Anche in caso di eventuale cessione del'autovettura ritengo che l'eventuale plusvalenza debba essere considerata non imponibile. Chiedo il vostro parere in merito, visto che all'interno del nostro studio non tutti concordano con la mia ipotesi.

----------

